# Special MRV editions of SWS-2/4/8?



## Satellite Samurai (Oct 10, 2008)

I have been shopping around for the SWS splitters for the SWiM system. Some companies are selling a SWS-2MRV, and an SWS2, claiming them to be separate. I know the cutting edge team has experience with MRV. I was wondering if anyone could confirm that regular old SWS2 4 and 8 are MRV compatible.

Thanks.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I asked the same question for my SWS-8. It has a white label instead of a green label, I I think the consensus is that it is OK.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Satellite Samurai said:


> I have been shopping around for the SWS splitters for the SWiM system. Some companies are selling a SWS-2MRV, and an SWS2, claiming them to be separate. I know the cutting edge team has experience with MRV. I was wondering if anyone could confirm that regular old SWS2 4 and 8 are MRV compatible.
> 
> Thanks.


Think this comes down to a QC issue.
If your work is going to be inspected, go for the "green stickered" splitters.
If on the other hand, your question is there anything different performance wise with these splitters, then I'd have to say "no", since I'm using DECA/MRV and skywalker splitters, which aren't even on the approved list, yet work fine.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

For my MRV upgrade, the installer used green label splitters. The model numbers are MSPLIT2R0-03, MSPLIT4R0-03, and MSPLIT8R0-03.


----------



## Satellite Samurai (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah my concern was really about would it work, and am I getting ripped off by someone selling me a special MRV edition splitter. Plus i knew someone here had experience. Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Solid Signal is now showing separate MRV compatible splitters ...

http://www.solidsignal.com/cview.asp?mc=02&m=DIRECTV&c=Satellite Splitters


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Sixto said:


> Solid Signal is now showing separate MRV compatible splitters ...
> 
> http://www.solidsignal.com/cview.asp?mc=02&m=DIRECTV&c=Satellite Splitters


I suspect the only difference is the color of the sticker. My SWS4 works fine with MRV.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

bobnielsen said:


> I suspect the only difference is the color of the sticker. My SWS4 works fine with MRV.


Mine too, but I wonder.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

The green sticker on a SWM lnb only means that it won't need a filter connected to it because it has one built in. The only thing I can think of is so that there isn't confusion. I can't think of something a splitter could physically do that would impact MRV other than not passing a range of frequencies through and if I really the old splitters could pass those frequencies. 550 is the lowest for MOCA if I recall correctly.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> The green sticker on a SWM lnb only means that it won't need a filter connected to it because it has one built in. The only thing I can think of is so that there isn't confusion. I can't think of something a splitter could physically do that would impact MRV other than not passing a range of frequencies through and if I really the old splitters could pass those frequencies. *550 is the lowest for MOCA* if I recall correctly.


:nono:

Green stickers are there to show a component is "spec'd" [known] for DECA.
These are 475-625 MHz for the bandstop filters & splitters.
The specs for a splitter are:


insertion loss [max value]
isolation between outputs [min value]
Since the isolation spec is a minimum value and the DECA signal may need to pass between two outputs, the maximum value [loss] between 475 & 625 MHz becomes very important for DECA.
The green sticker splitters may be no different than the other splitters, "but" are known to have the maximum isolation be close to [the same as] the minimum isolation in the 475-625 range.
"More isolation" is generally a good thing, but not for DECA.


----------



## Iwanthd (Oct 18, 2006)

I have 10 tuners and will request a Deca/MRV set up with a SWM16. I will have 2 SWS4 splitters at the dish/SWM location. On one of the runs, I will have to add an SWS2 downstream (70 ft.) to feed two DVR's (4 tuners). My questions are: 1. Will this work? and 2. How do I decide which line uses the power passing port on the SWS4 and the downstream SWS2?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Iwanthd said:


> I have 10 tuners and will request a Deca/MRV set up with a SWM16. I will have 2 SWS4 splitters at the dish/SWM location. On one of the runs, I will have to add an SWS2 downstream (70 ft.) to feed two DVR's (4 tuners). My questions are: 1. Will this work? and 2. How do I decide which line uses the power passing port on the SWS4 and the downstream SWS2?


1. Yes, it will work.
2. The power passing port only matters if you are feeding the power from the PI through the splitter (it must go through the red port).


----------



## Iwanthd (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks Bob. Can I run the PI directly to the SWM16?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Iwanthd said:


> Thanks Bob. Can I run the PI directly to the SWM16?


the SWiM-16 has a separate power connector.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> the SWiM-16 has a separate power connector.


Yes it does, and that is what I use on mine for power.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Yes it does, and that is what I use on mine for power.


SHOWOFF :lol:


----------



## Iwanthd (Oct 18, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> the SWiM-16 has a separate power connector.


So I can run a coax from the Power Supply to the DC pwr on the SWM16 and leave the out to ird port on the PI empty (or terminated)?


----------

